# Memory Training



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Perhaps I am putting the cart before the horse so to speak but....

I play "hunt test" with my dogs. I throw two objects (bumpers or frisbees) one out straight, one out to my right side, while my dog sits and stays. Then I release them to get one of the objects. They return then I release for second object. Teddi is AWESOME at this. 

However Belle won't even think of going out for the memory object. She brings back the first object and stares at us "throw it again!" How can I teach her to want to look for the second article? We are teaching an 'old dog' a new trick. However I think we can get it. She will be seven in May. I am not looking for perfection, but we do want to hopefully get her WC and play in JH, we will see what happens there. 

Ann


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

*THIS* is a memory drill I do with all my puppies to transition simple reflex retrieves to memory retrieves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnNSMLPYLJc"]

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Evan. I have not watched it yet, I am at work. : Would this also help with re training an 'older' dog? I am game for anything. 

Thanks MUCH
Ann
(thanks for the response on RTF too)


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What I did with my border collie when we were training flyball (he was convinced the dog in front of him had grabbed HIS ball and so would go after that dog) was to just take a pile of balls and send him for one, get him to bring it back, set up, go get the next one, and so on. Soon he figured out there was more than one and it was fine. You could also work on things like really short doubles so she can see both. Or a game I work with the boogers is I toss the ball/item, tell them to 'mark' and then ask them to heel off with me in the other direction away from it. I build up the distance so it gets longer and longer that they have to remember and then go get it, and it seems to help with the 'oh yeah' moments..

Lana


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks Evan. I have not watched it yet, I am at work. : Would this also help with re training an 'older' dog? I am game for anything.
> 
> Thanks MUCH
> Ann
> (thanks for the response on RTF too)


Yes, it would. As a pro I've been brought a number of dogs that had been started late, and this is one of my early drills for them. One was 3 years old with no training, and finished his AFC last year.

EvanG


----------

